# My very first Sig request :)



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

So - I've been longing for something to spice up my sig ever since becoming a Goldie - So here is my wish 

Subject: I'm a huge fan of Kampmann, so he would have to be the subject of choice - along with the Danish flag (Dannebrog as we call it in Denmark) or at least the red and white colors

Title: Simply "Martin Kampmann"

Sub Text: "Budhisten" in there somewhere (Feel free to add your own name for recognition 

Colors: Beyond the red and white colors, it would be preferred if it was kept in black and white 

Size: Everything within regulation goes 

Of course all submissions will get +repped and recieve my undying devotion 

Inspiration:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

mmhh.. Danish guy wants a sig with Kampmann :confused02:

obvious is obvious


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> mmhh.. Danish guy wants a sig with Kampmann :confused02:
> 
> obvious is obvious


How rude 

But I'll let it slide this time


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll get you something in later today if I can.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


>


Haha Looks very well done bud Keep up the good sigs..


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I know that he's missing his arms, but the render just looked awkward in the sig, so I faded/erased it like I did the flag, so that it fit in.

I thought it looked better. :dunno:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Michael Carson said:


> I know that he's missing his arms, but the render just looked awkward in the sig, so I faded/erased it like I did the flag, so that it fit in.
> 
> I thought it looked better. :dunno:


looks sweet - thanks man  +rep shall be added


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Seems I can't rep you right now since you have already been kind to me lately  But I'll get it done when it'll let me 

But still, thanks a bunch man


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

No prob, glad you like it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

how do you make these graphics? photoshop?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> how do you make these graphics? photoshop?


Yessir Ps is the program alot of people use


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

That sig is awesome MC! Keep up the amazing work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I love it too  Could not be any more pleased ;D


----------

